# Show us your Double Tails!



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I'll post some too, but this doesn't seem to be a very popular tail type. I like their short wide bodies :-D


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

This is Charcoal! My little rescue success. 

He will never stay still long enough for me to get a good shot with his fins... but here he is anyway!


----------



## Niece (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Here are Magnum, LB and Copper. 
LB's fins are so huge on his tiny body
so he chewed some recently but
still just lays around a lot :-?
I much prefer the shorter tailed
doubles.....plakat double tails?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## summersea (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is Razz before he had a bout of illness that wrecked his fins. We are working in growing them out again


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

This is Altair, he was a surprise gift from a friend. ^_^ Sadly, he decided his fins were slowing him down and he's chewed his tail to shreds by now. But this was him when I first got him!


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I also have some old pictures of Zen, my DTVT (doubletail veiltail). I don't seem to see many DTVT, is this not a very common tail type? Actually, I don't know that I've seen anyone on the forum with one yet, so if anyone has one, I'd LOVE to see it!!

























Sorry for the crappy quality, these are kind of old!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

here is my DT 8D


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

My current two DTs.
Vitellius, DT:

Sejanus, HMDT:


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Past DTs:
Hadrian, HMDT:

Nero, DT:

Julius, HMDT:

Vespasian, HMDTPK:

Miss Atlas, DT female:

Mandala, DT:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Sadly I killed him because I didnt know what I was doing (listened to the moreons at petco) :evil:


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't figure out how to post a pic but my profile pic is my DT Ash


----------



## MaydayJayJay (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum! Thought I would start by posting a picture of my new friend, Sid.


----------



## tiinykat (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice fish<3 

This is Nebula! He shines a blue, also, and some greens and purples. It's just hard to capture all the colors at the same time on camera.


----------



## riorider (Sep 15, 2013)

*My DT Baby*

This is my DT baby. He has grown some since then. His name is Charles.


----------



## carrohason (Aug 23, 2013)

This is my new little buddy Nero! (I don't have any particularly good pictures of him, I got him last night). He's blue and copper with a bit of red, white, and the ends of his fins are clear.


----------



## nicktide (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful fish


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

RIP my double tail, Mr. Fabulous. I rescued him from petco and despite me efforts to keep him alive he just didnt make it  But im happy he got to spend his last days swimming around happily http://www.bettafish.com

/[URL=http://s273.photobucket.com/user/grtpyrlvr/media/112142.jpg.html][IMG]http://i273.photobucket.com/albums/jj212/grtpyrlvr/112142.jpg


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

aww I am sorry for your loss. I had one of my favorite DT pass too a while back. T^T he got stuck in a decoration and he died. 

Johny Bravo on the left:


----------



## DTailskatr (Mar 24, 2012)

This is my Double Tail on the first night I got him


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

I finally gave in and "rescued" this guy from work today. He has something up with his swim bladder, and has been like this for quite some time. We had him in the staff room for about a week as soon as we noticed him, hoping some extra TLC would help. All the other bettas were fine, they all get fed the exact same, water is changed frequently with conditioned water. I figured moving him to a warmer location would help him out. 
He has gotten much better than he was last week and is finally able to prop himself upright now. He ate two pellets yesterday, and is pooping regularly. So my fingers are crossed the heat will speed his recovery.
View attachment 276785


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> I finally gave in and "rescued" this guy from work today. He has something up with his swim bladder, and has been like this for quite some time. We had him in the staff room for about a week as soon as we noticed him, hoping some extra TLC would help. All the other bettas were fine, they all get fed the exact same, water is changed frequently with conditioned water. I figured moving him to a warmer location would help him out.
> He has gotten much better than he was last week and is finally able to prop himself upright now. He ate two pellets yesterday, and is pooping regularly. So my fingers are crossed the heat will speed his recovery.


You can actually see the big swim bladder in him. 
I hope he makes a full recovery because he's amazing looking!


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

This is Chippewa


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> You can actually see the big swim bladder in him.
> I hope he makes a full recovery because he's amazing looking!


Yeah, his swim bladder looks like a bubble in him. Poor guy. It's gotten a bit smaller since this photo, so I'm hoping he will make a 100% recovery.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Yeah, his swim bladder looks like a bubble in him. Poor guy. It's gotten a bit smaller since this photo, so I'm hoping he will make a 100% recovery.


I'm glad it's gotten smaller.
I love his colour! I want him.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

This is my double tail Ash 
(He hates the camera but doesn't mind me taking pictures)


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

magikb3anz said:


> This is my double tail Ash
> (He hates the camera but doesn't mind me taking pictures)


wow he's gorgeous! His tail reminds me of lace


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you 
His fins are still healing from shredding them on a plastic plant I used to have in his tank but I still think he's pretty


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Smile all grown up now. 'Cuse the fins. He was sick and is still healing.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

your welcome. I used to have plastic plants but I switched all my bettas over to silk plants. And im getting some live plants to wrap around them


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I can't find any in my pet local pet stores so I have either plastic plants (I make sure that they don't have sharp edges and live plants for Ash since his fins are more delicate than my other bettas.


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

ah. You can find them on amazon.com I also found them at my local petco.


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

Unfortunately we don't seem to have any Petsmarts or Petcos in Quebec so all I have is a Nature Pet Center which sell decorations and tanks for ridiculous prices.
A mini decorative fish is like 15$ and a 10gal is always over 200$ WITHOUT the heater and filter. The bettas are reasonable except when they get dumbos because those are always 30$. I've never paid more than 12$ for a betta there although the halfmoons go for 15$


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

magikb3anz said:


> Unfortunately we don't seem to have any Petsmarts or Petcos in Quebec so all I have is a Nature Pet Center which sell decorations and tanks for ridiculous prices.
> A mini decorative fish is like 15$ and a 10gal is always over 200$ WITHOUT the heater and filter. The bettas are reasonable except when they get dumbos because those are always 30$. I've never paid more than 12$ for a betta there although the halfmoons go for 15$


Oh wow thats crazy!! The way I see it with bettas is if you get them from a pet tore I wouldnt pay much but if you get them from breeders and the fish are very healthy you should have to pay a fair amount. I paid $16 for one and $21 for the other. The one is a doubetail  Very excited to see him hopefully next week


----------



## magikb3anz (Oct 6, 2013)

I 've always wanted to get one from a breeder but my mom has put her foot down for bettas. I only have three and she almost gave the third one away 
Unfortunately she thinks fish are gross and that includes bettas


----------



## Ashthemutt (Jan 13, 2014)

magikb3anz said:


> I 've always wanted to get one from a breeder but my mom has put her foot down for bettas. I only have three and she almost gave the third one away
> Unfortunately she thinks fish are gross and that includes bettas


aww thats not cool!


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

*Update!*

Here's a photo update on the lil' guy I had posted earlier with a major swim bladder issue..

View attachment 279490


As you can see, he's gotten a major colour change and is looking a lot better!
He still sometimes floats sideways when he gets tired, but he recognizes my friends and swims over to see if they have food lol
My friend took the photo when she was headed out the door to run some errands, which is why it's not the best photo of him.


----------



## G26okie (Jan 16, 2014)

Double tail plakat count?










Don't have a name for him yet.


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

Sathori said:


> Here's a photo update on the lil' guy I had posted earlier with a major swim bladder issue..
> 
> View attachment 279490
> 
> ...


WOW what a difference, loving his new colour.


----------



## Sathori (Jul 7, 2013)

TruongLN said:


> WOW what a difference, loving his new colour.


Tell me about it! I hardly recognized him when I went up to their apartment for a visit. He is clearly a lot happier and has totally coloured up! I cannot wait to see how he is in about a week or so


----------



## gracierat (Aug 15, 2013)

My double tails:







Sweets and this is fish face:


----------

